# Recycled yard art



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh I would love some of these. Hummm...wonder if i could solder at least..??
You could paint them and make them really cool.

http://www.gardeninghelpinformation.com/spoon-butterfly-garden-ornament-from-recycled-silverware/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I imagine that JB Weld would work just fine for a project like that.
They are rather cute little ornaments.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are adorable! I wonder what kind of paint would work best on them?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Probably an oil based paint as they will be outside. 
MY DH says he knows how to solder.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never had good luck with soldering. Welding would really make it outdoor proof. If you guys make some you must share pictures!


----------

